# ORACLE SQL SELECT auf 2 TABELLEN



## mungoparks (6. November 2004)

Oracle10g und WinXP,

habe folgendes Problem : Ich habe 2 Tabellen .
Tabelle 1 : t_arznei --> enthÃlt die namen der arzneien und ID
Tabelle 2 : t_nokombi --> zeigt an welche arzneien sich nicht vertragen

Tabelle 1 : ID , Name

MCM Marcumar
VAL Valium
Bld Baldrian
Asp Aspirin
Hmc HÃ¤moglobin


Tabelle2 : Arznei1id , Arznei2id

Mcm ASP
Mcm Hmc
Hmc Asp


Ich brauche ein select welches folgendes Ergebnis liefert :

Ergebnis-Tabelle: name , unvertrÃglich-mit

Aspirin Marcumar
Aspirin HÃomoglobin
HÃmoglobin Marcumar
HÃomoglobin Aspirin
Marcumar Aspirin
Marcumar HÃ¤moglobin

Das Ergebnis zeigt also die Namen (aus Tabelle t_arznei) welche sich nicht
miteiander vertragen ( siehe Tabelle t_nokombi) .
Leider ist es mir trotz intensiver Suche und Probierei nicht gelungen den gewünschten select zu kreieren. Kann mir Bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen 
Herzlichen Dank @ all


----------



## Exceptionfault (7. November 2004)

Hier, so sollte es klappen, auch wenn das "OR" nicht gerade performant ist bei sehr großen Datenmengen.


```
SQL> SELECT     m1.name, m2.name
  2  FROM       badcomb b, med m1, med m2
  3  WHERE      b.med1 = m1.ID AND b.med2 = m2.id
  4  OR              b.med2 = m1.ID AND b.med1 = m2.id
  5  ORDER BY m1.name;

NAME                 NAME
-------------------- --------------------
Aspirin              Marcumar
Aspirin              H?moglobin
H?moglobin           Marcumar
H?moglobin           Aspirin
Marcumar             Aspirin
Marcumar             H?moglobin

6 Zeilen ausgewõhlt.
```


----------



## mungoparks (7. November 2004)

! DankeschÖn !


----------

